# Spellscape's Tomb Kings



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi all

Here is Skeleton Archer I've painted for my painting tutorials and my Tomb Kings Army



































Tomb Kings High Queen Khalida

























And as usual you can find more on my blog.
http://spellscape.blogspot.com/2011/11/tomb-kings-skeleton-archer-testtutorial.html
Spellscape Miniatures: Tomb Kings High Queen Khalida


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi, nice smooth finishes and blending. Keep up the good work and look forward to seeing more.

All the best.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Daemon Prince Paintbox said:


> Hi, nice smooth finishes and blending. Keep up the good work and look forward to seeing more.
> 
> All the best.


Seconded. Very nice work, especially the blending on Khalida's staff.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very good use of colour.

I especially like the slight glow around the skeleton's eyes.


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Here is mine Liche priest

































And more on my blog Spellscape Models
and TK Facebook Group
TK Group


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

really nice work, the blending on the staff/snake is top notch + rep


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Spellscape,

Great start so far... the Liche Priest looks very nice.... the detail painted on *that piece of clothing covering his wee-wee* (damned, forgot the term) is very well executed and is a fantastic contrast over the bone....... good job sir! Looking forward to more!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent use of intense coloured areas to balance the bone.



louisshli said:


> *that piece of clothing covering his wee-wee* (damned, forgot the term)


Loincloth?

Canopic jar? :laugh:


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Is that your canopic jar or are you happy to see me?

I think he looks tops!

The only part I think might not be working is lighting effects in the mouth and eyes. It just doesn't read well to me, but that might be an artifact of the photography as well.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

wow, these look really good. I love the paint work and the choice of colours works really well.

It must take you ages to finish a squad  

+rep

Rev


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you all
In general I paint whole regiment at once so it usually not taking so long as you might expect.


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Here are some WIP of my army


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi all

Here is my 1st ever Finecast model for my Tomb Kings army. The model was fine when I've received it, some bubbles but nothing special. Anyway I've managed to broke it's staff almost after all painting was finished so had to make some repairs.

So here is my latest Lice Priest

































As usual more photos on my blog
http://spellscape.blogspot.com/2012/09/tomb-kings-liche-priest.html


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Beautiful work mate.


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

very very nice jobs on all of these, keep up the good work! I cant see where the fix was done on the finecast model so its all good


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you 
staf was broken just above his arm


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi all
Big update Catapult, Chariots , Skeletons - finally 


































And many more photos (not a single board would allow so many photos)
So here it is on my blog
http://spellscape.blogspot.com/2012/11/tomb-kings-army-what-ive-finished-so-far.html


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

They look incredible mate! The chariots are especially eye catching.


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you
I had so much pain painting them


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I love the use of colours to liven up what is just... well... skeletons... I still can't work out where it was broken so kudos to that too


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Tomb Kings Carrion 
































More On my blog
Spellscape Miniatures: Tomb Kings Carrions


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Beautiful army!

As others mentioned before, great job introducing colour into a TK army! Your painting style is wonderfully clean and crisp! I also love the green glow scattered throughout the different units.


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi all

Still working on my tournament army
Here is Prince Apohas
















































also on my blog
Spellscape Miniatures: Tomb Kings Prince Apophas


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Another addition to my army 
Casket of Souls (in metal ~8) )

































also on my blog
Spellscape Miniatures: Tomb Kings Casket of Souls
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2ZiReQYTE0


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Last of Finecast heroes in my collection - Necrotect
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QK6hTtrIPfc
























Also on my blog
http://spellscape.blogspot.com/2014/09/tomb-kings-necrotect.html


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Well painted, well photographed and well done!


----------

